# excellent customer service



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

FWIW, I spray my waterborne with a 1.2 needle. I really don't think it's the gun…


----------



## DAC (Dec 7, 2012)

After 10 years I know there have been improvements made an gun design plus it gave me the excuse I needed for a brand new pressure pot system. That and being able to spray upside down is a real plus.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Love this finish…Use it all the time Glad its working out fo you!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I hear that. 
Nothing like a new toy in the shop.

I'd save the old gun for shellac and dyes.


----------

